# Projekt "Pimp my Bike" | Umbau 16 Zoll Fahrrad



## PHawaii (25. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bisher war ich nur „stiller Mitleser“ – was ich hiermit gerne ändern möchte anlässlich meines kleinen „Pimp my Bike“-Projektchens.

Achtung: langer Post!

Ich bin absolut fachfremd sind Sachen Fahrradtechnik, ich bitte daher um Nachsicht bei der ein oder anderen augenscheinlich offensichtlichen Fragestellung 

Zum Projekt: für den kleinen Racker (wird 4) soll endlich das erste Bike her. Der Nachwuchs ist recht Zweirad-affin und hat mit seinem Laufrad auch schon frühmorgendlich den nahegelegenen Dirt Park unsicher gemacht. Nach kurzer Marktanalyse gingen die Überlegungen Richtung Woom, Kubike, Islabikes, Frog Bike und co. Nach mehreren Versuchen ein einigermaßen erschwingliches 16 Zoll Bike bei Kleinanzeigen zu schießen (Woom: Gebrauchtpreis = Neupreis, Islabike/Kubike: nichts unter 250€ gebraucht usw.) hatte ich mich anderweitig umgeschaut. Ich habe zwar kein Problem für den Nachwuchs 300€+ hinzulegen – aber vielleicht nicht direkt beim ersten Bike zwecks wankelmütigem Kindergemüt.

Daher hier Projekt „Pimp my Bike“. Beim Unterfangen steht Spaß am Schrauben & Basteln / als Vater-Sohn Aktivität im Vordergrund - Wirtschaftlichkeit oder Sinnhaftigkeit eher im Hintergrund  Ziel ist es, dem Bike durch den sinnvollen Tausch von Komponenten ein wenig Gewicht abzuringen um ungefähr in Schlagdistanz von Woom & Co zu kommen.

Das *Ausgangsmaterial*: ein 16 Zoll BTWIN Racing 900 (Decathlon Eigenmarke). Da natürlich ausverkauft, habe ich ein sehr gut erhaltenes Exemplar für 50% des Neupreises via Kleinanzeigen ergattern können.






*Rahmendaten*: Ausgangsgewicht gemessene 7,03 Kilo (laut Homepage 7,1) inkl. Schutzbleche, Pedale etc., Alurahmen, Kurbel 24T 102mm.


*Erste Maßnahmen*: zerstörungsfreie Demontage von Schutzblechen (62 + 55gr), Reflektoren (47gr – Anmerkung: das Kind fährt derzeit nur beaufsichtigt im Hellen), Kettenkasten (191gr) samt Schauben (10gr). Neues diabolisches Gesamtgewicht 6,66kg






Zu den potentiell auszutauschenden Komponenten:

*Kurbel *102mm 24T: 473gr – hier sollte was Neues her, da nicht besonders wertig. Idealerweise was mit kleinem Kettenschutz(-ring).






*Laufräder*: vorne gemessen 878gr gesamt, aufgeteilt in 497gr für die Felge, 285gr Reifen, 96gr Schlauch






*Sattel *+ Stütze: 277gr - hier vermochte ich es nicht, den Sattel von der Stütze zu ziehen – sitzt bombenfest. Sattelklemme: 33gr





*Pedale*: 208gr





*Tretlager*: TBA – hier warte ich noch auf das passende Werkzeug.


Lenker und Rahmen sollen als Basis definitiv bleiben, zumal qualitativ ansprechend und recht leicht. Bei den Bremsen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


Wo würdet Ihr zuerst ansetzen / was würdet Ihr definitiv tauschen? Ich freue mich über Eure Empfehlungen in Bezug auf die Komponenten.

Ich dachte zuerst an Kurbel und Tretlager, dann vielleicht in Richtung Sattel + Stütze.


Vielen Dank und besten Gruß.


----------



## PHawaii (27. September 2020)

So, Tretlager nun auch mal ausgebaut/gewogen:





Der Lümmel ist zwar nicht so schwer wie ich dachte, aber datt geht leichter. Es handelt sich um ein 68/118 Lager. Bei Ali gibt es ja dieses schöne Titan-Lager: Link

Frage: Welche Breite nehme ich da am besten? 119 wäre am nächsten dran, aber ginge nicht auch ein schmaleres, z.B. 110mm oder 113mm?

Bei der Kurbel-Suche tue ich mich schwer - die Kubike-102mm Kurbel finde ich z.B. nirgendwo. Hat hier jemand eine Empfehlung? Ca. 102-105mm, 24-28T, Alu, leicht und am besten in schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (27. September 2020)

Erst die Kurbel kaufen, testweise anbauen(Mit Kettenblatt) und schauen wie viel kürzer die Lagerwelle kann, und dann erst Lager in der gewünschten Länge kaufen.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (28. September 2020)

Als Kurbel kannst du diese nehmen, gibt es in verschiedenen Längen, am besten ungefähr die Körpergröße in mm wählen.
Zum Beispiel bei einer Körpergröße von 1,10m nimmst du am besten die 114mm Kurbel.
Die Kurbel kannst du wenn der Fahrer herausgewachsen ist wieder gut verkaufen.









						Leichtkurbel bis 8-Fach Schaltung
					

Tretkurbelsatz (Kettenblatt einfach) mit beidseitigem Kettenschutz, unterschiedliche Längen, bis Kettenschaltungen mit 8 Gängen (1/2"*3/32"…




					www.kaniabikes.com


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (28. September 2020)

Nun, diese Kurbel wird im jetzigen Zustand wahrscheinlich Kräfte von mehreren hundert (wenn nicht gar tausenden) Nutzern gleichzeitig übertragen in der Lage zu sein.
Man könnte also durchaus mittels eines Bohrers Perforierungen vornehmen.


----------



## joglo (28. September 2020)

Hi, wir haben auch ein BTwin von Decthatlon, ein 14er dass das zweite Kind ein paar Monate gefahren hatte bevor er auf das vorhanden Woom 3 gepasst hat, und ich finde es ehrlich gesagt auch überraschend gut.





						Zeigt her die Bikes eurer Kleinen... Galerie!
					

Hey, der Anfang ist gemacht... ich bin noch unsicher ob Canyon Offspring 20 oder supurb Bo20... Gefallen mir beide sehr gut... Gewicht ist jedoch bei beiden nicht der Burner... hast du den rahmen foliert? LAckschutz?




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Vorallem da meins gebraucht nur 25€ gekostet hatte und meiner Meinung deutlich besser also Puky oder Cube ist die noch immer Rücktrittbremse usw. verbauen.

Gleichzeitig würde ich Dir aber empfehlen nicht zu viel weiteren Aufwand und Kohle reinzustecken. Auch ein 16er fahren die Kinder nicht all zu lange, aber viel mehr auch weil die verbauten Teile bei Deinem Rad eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht/übergewichtig sind...
Sicher gibt's leichteres Zeugs, aber beim Tretlager, Kurbel, oder Reifen schnell mal und mit überschaubaren finanziellen Aufwand >100g zu sparen wird schwer.

Du kannst in der Tat mal Deine Kunstfertigkeiten versuchen die Eisenkurbel mit ein paar Löchern optisch und gewichtsmäßig aufzuwerten. Die Kania ist etwas besser/schöner, aber auch net wirklich schön.

Ich hatte dann noch eine Acryl-Kettenschutzring gebastelt und die BTwin Kurbel so etwas aufgewertet. Auch ein Chainrunner könnte optisch mehr hermachen.





						Hosen / Kettenschutz für Cube Kid 200
					

Hallo,  habe für mein Sohn neulich ein gebrauchtes (2-3 Jahre alt) Kid 200 MTB gekauft. Wir waren damit schon ein paar Mal im Wald, hat ihm auch gut gefallen.  Sogar so gut, dass er sein Puky Stadrad nichtmal mehr ansehen will. Das MTB muss auch für den Alltag herhalten und da hab ich das...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Wenn Du trotzdem gerne weiter tunen willst, lass Dich aber nicht aufhalten...

Spawn hätte eine etwas schönere Kurbel
https://spawncycles.com/spawn-cycles-alloy-cranks-89mm
allerdings halt teuer und Shipping aus USA.

Die Woom Kurbeln würde ich auch schöner finden. Es gibt 90mm.
Ich hätte eine einzelne Antriebseite über (vlt. für die Kettenschutzringe ausschlachten?)








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Freising finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## PHawaii (28. September 2020)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

@joglo: Danke für die Impressionen und Ideen. Ich schaue noch 1-2 Tage rum bzgl. der Kurbel. Vielleicht komme ich dann auf Dein Angebot bzgl. der Woom Kurbel zurück zum Ausschlachten. Blöde Frage: ist die Kurbel fest vernietet mit dem Zahnkranz?


----------



## joglo (29. September 2020)

PHawaii schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten.
> 
> @joglo: Danke für die Impressionen und Ideen. Ich schaue noch 1-2 Tage rum bzgl. der Kurbel. Vielleicht komme ich dann auf Dein Angebot bzgl. der Woom Kurbel zurück zum Ausschlachten. Blöde Frage: ist die Kurbel fest vernietet mit dem Zahnkranz?


Ja, Zahnkranz ist fest verpresst mit der Kurbel. Von all den Kinderkurbeln mit verpressten Zahnkranz ist die von Woom die hochwertigste, mit schönen geschraubten Ringen aus Alu als Kettenschutz. Übrigens bei meiner vom Woom2  hat der nur nen Außendurchmesser von etwas über 11cm.

Es gab in "normalen" Jahren immer ähnliche nicht ganz so schicke aber sehr empfehlenswerte Einfach-Kurbeln mit verpressten Zahnkranz von Kubikes für 35€, sollen nach Aussage irgendwann wieder verfügbar sein.


----------



## Svartaperlan (4. Juni 2022)

Hallo miteinander.
Leider hat der TE den Thread ja leider nicht weitergeführt. Da ich mir für den kleinen Mann das selbe Projekt angenommen habe, wollte ich Mal mein Ergebnis präsentieren.



Habe eigentlich auch nur alles unnötige abgebaut und statt des Kettenkastens einen Rockring nach Internetvorlage aus dem 3D Drucker montiert.










Leider ist bei dem HR das Ritzel nicht einzeln tauschbar. Sonst hätte ich dem Zwerg gerne eine andere Kurbel spendiert. Denke aber das 24-11 schon zu der strammen Übersetzung zählt. Die Kubike Kurbel hatte dann 28 T gehabt. Die Kurbel an unserem Exemplar wiegt auch knapp 50 g mehr als die vom TE. Habe jetzt auf gut Glück noch Mal die Selbe bei Decathlon geordert und hoffe auf ein etwas leichteres Exemplar. So sind wir jetzt bei 6,45kg gelandet.





Auf alle Fälle deutlich leichter als sein jetziges 12". Das halt stramme 9kg.
Wenn die neue Kurbel leichter ist, werdeich die auch noch etwas bearbeiten, sonst bleibt es wie es ist.
Nur noch ein weiteres Kellerbild von der Nichtantriebsseite.


----------



## joglo (4. Juni 2022)

Ist doch super geworden 
Insbesondere der tolle Kettenschutzring, aber auch das Bike kann sich sehen lassen. Durch die schöne unifarbene Lackierung sieht das sowieso nicht so schlimm wie andere Kinderräder in der gleichen Preisklasse z.B. dem Real-Markt usw. aus.
Auch Gewicht und Ergonomie passen, ohne Rücktritt halt auch tausendmal besser als die gebrauchten 16er Cube, Specialized und ähnliches.


----------



## Svartaperlan (4. Juni 2022)

Vollkommen richtig. Und dafür das die Kids die maximal zwei Jahre haben, finde ich das vom Investment her auch tausendmal angemessener. 
Noch muss er nen paar cm zulegen, aber freu mich wenn wir es ihm überreichen dürfen. 
Wegen der Kurbel geb ich hier noch Mal Bescheid, wenn die genauso Sackschwer ist spar ich mir halt die Arbeit noch Mal umzubauen.
Ansonsten bin ich echt begeistert, insbesondere gefallen mir die Decathlon Bremshebel. Das sollte klappen mit den kleinen Händen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

